# Spots in Karlsruhe und Umgebung



## Shaitan (25. Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen suche spots in karlsruhe und umgebung zum DH, DIRT, Street, wer kann mir da weiter helfen?
mir bekannt sind strommasten dh, ettlinger linie in schöllbronn, 7-hügel, bmx-bahn grötzingen, söllinger lines, wattkopf, wilferdingen, berghausener schulhof, durlach aue. wenn mir ein paar leute noch nen entscheidenden tipp geben könnten wäre ich sehr dankbar. ich kann euch bei der suche nach den o.g. spots natürlich auch behilflich sein.


----------



## Lore (25. Oktober 2005)

tach.

vereinsgelände rüppurr, bahn am augustinus heim ettlingen..

und die sachen die du aufgezählt sind alles dirtspots??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (25. Oktober 2005)

bin heut ab 16uhr in grötzingen


----------



## Shaitan (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Lore,

auch diese spots sind mir bekannt. Nein die von mir aufgezählten strecken sind nicht nur dirt-spot z.b. in wilferdingen ist ein kleiner downhill mit northshoreelementen und der stromasten DH ist auch eine line sowie bei der hedwigsquelle das ist ein sehr flowiger single trail genau so wie der wattkopf.
falls du eine wegbeschreibung zu einem der aufgezählten dinge brauchst melde dich


----------



## Lore (28. Oktober 2005)

Shaitan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lore,
> 
> auch diese spots sind mir bekannt. Nein die von mir aufgezählten strecken sind nicht nur dirt-spot z.b. in wilferdingen ist ein kleiner downhill mit northshoreelementen und der stromasten DH ist auch eine line sowie bei der hedwigsquelle das ist ein sehr flowiger single trail genau so wie der wattkopf.
> falls du eine wegbeschreibung zu einem der aufgezählten dinge brauchst melde dich


naja, dann bist du ja schon sehr ortskundig, ich nehme mal an dass es so viel mehr auch nicht gibt..  

heute evtl in rüppur ab 4


----------



## pulp (28. Oktober 2005)

Shaitan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lore,
> 
> auch diese spots sind mir bekannt. Nein die von mir aufgezählten strecken sind nicht nur dirt-spot z.b. in wilferdingen ist ein kleiner downhill mit northshoreelementen und der stromasten DH ist auch eine line sowie bei der hedwigsquelle das ist ein sehr flowiger single trail genau so wie der wattkopf.
> falls du eine wegbeschreibung zu einem der aufgezählten dinge brauchst melde dich



ok strommasten ist klar (start bei den wildschweinen)
wattkopf ist denke ich mal Bismarkturm ?
hedwigsquelle ist .... ?

sonst kenn ich noch den steinigen trail runter nach ettlingen (nicht rechts zum bismark sonder links (an der hütte) dann gleich wieder rechts)
und nen mini trail auf der anderen bergseite (richtung norden)

gruss pulp


----------



## specialist (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde gerne wissen, wo in Wilferdingen ein  "kleiner DH" ist.


----------



## knoflok (28. Oktober 2005)

@pulü:
an der hedwigquelle kommt doch so direkt von oben ausm wald so ein weg runter... 
ob er den meint?   

steil wärs ja...


----------



## kermit* (29. Oktober 2005)

ich wohn noch nicht lange in Karlsruhe und fahr noch kürzer MTB.
Welche von den oben genannten Spots kann man einem Anfänger empfehlen? (Und wie komme ich dahin?)

Gibts evtl. noch mehr Anfänger in KA, damit ich nicht immer alleine fahren muss?


----------



## Bremsman (29. Oktober 2005)

HA ha ha   
kermit anfänger gell  
warum bist du dann nicht die " anfänger"runde beim ettlinger race mitgefahren ??
man sieht sich sicher mal wieder   
cu bm


----------



## kermit* (29. Oktober 2005)

Also entweder du verwechselst mich mit jemand oder ich verstehs nicht....  

Beim Ettlinger Race bin ich noch nie mitgefahren, bin nicht so der racer. 
Wohn seit 1 Jahr in Ka, hab dieses Jahr erst richtig mit MTB angefangen im Sommer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (29. Oktober 2005)

falls ich dich verwechselt habe tut es mir leid   
in ka fährt noch einer rum der kermit heißt 
wenn du kontakte suchst geh doch mal auf die seite vom
MTB-Karlsruhe.de die machen auch fahrtechnik-kurse
und ich glaube die kennen die gegend recht gut !!zwecks der touren !!  
cu bm


----------



## Ulli1169 (29. Oktober 2005)

kermit* schrieb:
			
		

> ich wohn noch nicht lange in Karlsruhe und fahr noch kürzer MTB. Welche von den oben genannten Spots kann man einem Anfänger empfehlen? (Und wie komme ich dahin?)
> Gibts evtl. noch mehr Anfänger in KA, damit ich nicht immer alleine fahren muss?



manche clubausfahrten sonntags werden extra als anfängertour 
angeboten. dann ists nicht so lang und technisch... das wäre
eine möglichkeit. oder eben sich übers forum hier verabreden....

ODER du fährst als Anfänger bei den Mädels mit ...   

frag mal blond25 evtl weiss die was genaueres ....


----------



## Eike. (1. November 2005)

Wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren und ich zeige dir ein paar interessante Spots. Ich fahr selber erst seit diesem Frühjahr "ernsthaft".


----------



## Shaitan (2. November 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne wissen, wo in Wilferdingen ein  "kleiner DH" ist.



Hallo specialist,

jetzt kommt es drauf an wie gut du dich in wilferdingen so auskennst. also der sportplatz in wilferdingen sollte dir geläufig sein, bei der einfahrt in zum sportplatz geht es rechter hand nen breiten fortweg hoch den nimmst du und dann immer gerade aus du kommst an einer kreuzug vorbei und fähst weiter gerade aus nach etwa 100-150 m geht an der nächsten kreuzung geht links ein weg ab denn fährt du rein bis zum waldrand dann sehst du direkt vor einem ca. 80 cm hohen drop. die line geht dann natürlich den berg runter und spaltet sich dann in mehrer lines auf suchen lohnt sich dort fährts du weiter kommst du an meheren tables und northshoreelementen vorbei, weiter unten spaltet sich die line wider auf usw. suchen an diesem spot hilft die locals waren echt fleißig.

falls mal jemand lust hat mit zu fahern kann er sich gerne melden wir sind öfter mal dort.


----------



## Shaitan (2. November 2005)

pulp schrieb:
			
		

> ok strommasten ist klar (start bei den wildschweinen)
> wattkopf ist denke ich mal Bismarkturm ?
> hedwigsquelle ist .... ?
> 
> ...



Hallo pulp,

mit wattkopf meine ich nicht bismarkturm, an dem musst du vorbei den lässt du linker hand liegen wenn du aus richtung vogelsang kommst und fähsrt weiter gerade aus dann geht es ein irgendwann mal links ab zum sendemasten hoch und du kommst an eine kreuzung du nimmst gleich den ersten weg nach rechts an der krutzung schon leicht zugewuchert und den fähsrt du ne weile lang dann kommst du wie einer meiner vorredner schon beschrieben hat an einen steinigen schmalen trail den nimmst du richtung ettlingen.

zur hedwigsquelle naja der ist echt schwer zu beschreiben da gibt es zwei einen recht kurzen wenn du vom wttersbacher funkturm kommst geht der rechts runter oder einen wo du zwischen hedwigsquelle und vogelsang raus kommst. also der zweite ist leiter zu beschreiben du fährst vom vogelsang immer gerade aus richtung bismarkturm aber an der kreutzung dann gerade aus du kommst passierst noch eine kleine kreutzung und weiter gerade aus so nun klommst du an zwei trails vorbei die leicht versetzt sind das ist der taril wenn du ihn von oben fahren willst musst du bis zur nächsten kreuzung rechts ab und weiter in den wald hoch bis du auf den trail stöst hier beginnt er recht "flowig" dann kommst du an der versezten stelle vorbei und weiter bis unten über ein schönes road gap dann wirds steinig usw. unten agekommen gehst rechts richtung hedwigsquelle und links zum vogelsang. so wenn du den kurzen trail suchst fährst du an der hedwigsquelle immer geade aus bis du zu einem schmalen trail kommst naja um an den anfang zu kommen wirde über die straße usw. diese anfahrt kann auch für den vorangegangen trail benutzt werden, da bekanntlich viele wege nach rom führen.

wie schon zuvor gesagt falls einer immer noch probleme hat die trails zu finden möge er sich melden.

mfg shaitan


----------



## Shaitan (2. November 2005)

kermit* schrieb:
			
		

> ich wohn noch nicht lange in Karlsruhe und fahr noch kürzer MTB.
> Welche von den oben genannten Spots kann man einem Anfänger empfehlen? (Und wie komme ich dahin?)
> 
> Gibts evtl. noch mehr Anfänger in KA, damit ich nicht immer alleine fahren muss?



hallo kermit,

prinzipiell sind alle trails auch anfängertauglich du musst es ja nicht gleich übertreiben, bis auf den strommasten dh, der ist nämlich ein wenig steil aber auch fahrbar nur wenn du technisch noch gar nicht auf der höhe bist kann es sein das du an schlüsselstellen absteigen musst. die trail bei der hedwigsquelle sind beide voll anfängertauglich.

falls du leute zum fahren suchst kannst du dich gerne mal bei uns anschließen, was natürlich auch für andere gilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (2. November 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ODER du fährst als Anfänger bei den Mädels mit ...
> 
> frag mal blond25 evtl weiss die was genaueres ....



@kermit: mit Perücke und Tütü nehmen wir dich gerne mit...
gell, Bremsman ?? ;-)

meld dich einfach !!!


----------



## Shaitan (4. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> @kermit: mit Perücke und Tütü nehmen wir dich gerne mit...
> gell, Bremsman ?? ;-)
> 
> meld dich einfach !!!



Hallo kermit,

bei uns kannst du sogar ohne die zu verkleiden mitkommen


----------



## Lore (4. November 2005)

Shaitan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo kermit,
> 
> bei uns kannst du sogar ohne die zu verkleiden mitkommen


bei blondi kannst du auch nackt mitfahren


----------



## blond25 (4. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> bei blondi kannst du auch nackt mitfahren



musst dann halt weiblich aussehen.... 

@lore:


----------



## eL (4. November 2005)

blondi steht auf frauen???
oh schade


----------



## blond25 (4. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> blondi steht auf frauen???
> oh schade



das wär mal ne alternative ....


----------



## der-tick.de (5. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> das wär mal ne alternative ....


Zumindest besser als mit eL!   

@eL: Streich doch mal in deiner Signatur das du aus der Abteilung "Bergab" bist, das trifts doch nicht wirklich...


----------



## eL (5. November 2005)

jeder darf soviel geistigen dünnpfiff in seiner signatur haben wie er vermag selbst zu ertragen.

blondi mach kein schaiz


----------



## blond25 (5. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> blondi mach kein schaiz



ja, hast ja recht....


----------



## Lore (5. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> blondi mach kein schaiz



hey eL..

..mit mädels machts echt Spass!   ..versuchs doch mal!  .. ich sags auch nich weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (5. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> ..mit mädels machts echt Spass


findsch ??


----------



## Lore (5. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> findsch ??


klar.


----------



## dirtycrossrider (10. November 2005)

hi
ich bin einer der bauherren von den wilferdinger trails. im moment sind die sachen und auch einer der shores grbrochen, die sachen werden dann im frühjahr - leider erst wieder - "restauriert" und repariert. aber sonst is es echt ne feine sache


----------



## Lore (10. November 2005)

dirtycrossrider schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich bin einer der bauherren von den wilferdinger trails. im moment sind die sachen und auch einer der shores grbrochen, die sachen werden dann im frühjahr - leider erst wieder - "restauriert" und repariert. aber sonst is es echt ne feine sache


hab auchn jimny hihi


----------



## J00lz (10. November 2005)

er unterreibt!

er ist gründervater und arbeitstier nummer 1 das muss hier klar und deutlich gesagt werden!!

da man im winter aber nicht wirklich viel spaß hat, würde ich die schule in wilferdingen empfehlen, das ist mein lieblings street-spot. Jede menge treppen und sitzgelegenheiten usw. wo man dran rumpimpen kann, echt cool


----------



## Lore (10. November 2005)

gibts bilder von den trails?


----------



## muddyrider (11. November 2005)

A propos Street-Spots... 
Bin auf der Suche nach einen Funbox der sich in der Ami-siedlung befindet. Kennt jemand den spot und die entsprechende Wegbeschreibung?


----------



## J00lz (11. November 2005)

die pics sind schon ziemlich alt, dh alles was ihr hier seht ist aus der letzten saison.
nichts von dem was im gesamten sommer etc gebau wurde ist zu sehen...

http://img451.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wilferdingenalt11ys.jpg

http://img451.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wilferdingenalt30qw.jpg 

 http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wilferdingenalt25vq.jpg


----------



## dave (11. November 2005)

wow! und da gab's noch keinen stress mit dem förster oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naiko (11. November 2005)

LOL

sehr cool,
was mache ich wenn ich keinen Dreck hab um einen table zu bauen ??

ich grab ein Loch


----------



## J00lz (11. November 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> wow! und da gab's noch keinen stress mit dem förster oder so?




solange wir keine nägel in die bäume kloppen und keinen müll hinterlassen gehts in ordnung


----------



## kermit* (13. November 2005)

muddyrider schrieb:
			
		

> A propos Street-Spots...
> Bin auf der Suche nach einen Funbox der sich in der Ami-siedlung befindet. Kennt jemand den spot und die entsprechende Wegbeschreibung?


 meinst du einen kleinen Skatepark? Da war ich vor 2 Monaten oder so zufällig mal, aber ich weiß nimmer genau, wo der ist. 
Ich geh nächste Woche mal auf die Suche, und falls ich die Funbox wieder finde, schreib ichs hier rein!


@Shaitan: Fahrt ihr alle mit Fullface Helm und sonstigen Schonern? Bisher hab ich nur einen cc-Helm, wollte mir demnächst einen dirthelm kaufen für skatepark und bmx-bahn, aber wenn ich in zukunft öfters nen fullface brauch, muss ich meine Pläne wohl nochmal überdenken...
Fahrt ihr dieses Jahr noch? Wenn ich kann ,würde ich gerne mitfahren!  
Die Sache mit dem Verkleiden macht mich etwas skeptisch. Ich glaub, dafür bin ich zu schüchtern...  

@Eike81: Steht dein Angebot noch? Wenn ja, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Lore (13. November 2005)

am besten ihr kommt heut alle nach rüppurr aufs vereinsgelände. 

ich fahr mit kanonenkugel und knieschonern


----------



## muddyrider (13. November 2005)

@Kermit: nein, ich glaub das wäre eine einzelne Funbox, aber grösser als die von den anderen skateparks in Karlsruhe. Besser zum 360 üben...

@Lore: schliesslich Rueppur heute? Um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Lore (13. November 2005)

muddyrider schrieb:
			
		

> @Lore: schliesslich Rueppur heute? Um wieviel Uhr?


wir können auch nach Darmstadt fahren, ..wenn du fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddyrider (13. November 2005)

Darmstadt ist natürlich geil, aber heute geht's nicht. Zu weit.
Und der Jojo wird vermutlich in Rueppur vorbeikommen, aber erst ab 14 Uhr.


----------



## Lore (13. November 2005)

ok, dann rüppur gegen 13uhr?


----------



## muddyrider (13. November 2005)

Alles klar! (komme zwischen 13 und 13h30)
Ich sag dem Kay noch Bescheid...


----------

